# where is the eccu?



## 46gmcanuck (Sep 17, 2009)

hi" i posted a thread yesterday but to no avail. Does anyone know where the ecu is? My manual says it is under the passenger seat, but unless it is an invisible ecu it aint there. My car is a 1990 not a 1991 as I had stated before. Any help is appreciated tahnks

Scott


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

46gmcanuck said:


> hi" i posted a thread yesterday but to no avail. Does anyone know where the ecu is? My manual says it is under the passenger seat, but unless it is an invisible ecu it aint there. My car is a 1990 not a 1991 as I had stated before. Any help is appreciated tahnks
> 
> Scott


Check behind the center console, should be back there on top of the tunnel.


----------

